# Paracord survival bracelet



## Thedishdoc (Sep 19, 2008)

Heres a pretty neat idea. This bracelet gives you about 20 feet of 550 pound cord for an emergency. Plus if you ever have to use it, you can send it back to them along with your story and they will rebuild your bracelet. They make rifle slings also.

http://www.survivalstraps.com/survivalbracelets.html


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool site, Thanks,
Makes you wonder if you could just make one yourself. DW used to do macrame.
Hummmmmmm


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 8, 2007)

Great find .... all very cool ... But pretty expensive.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

They look kind of neat - but what would one use the cord for? :shrug:

When I go camping, I always have extra cord for a clothesline or whatever. But I can't imagine a need for it at any other time.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Here are the instructions. http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Bracelet-with-Monkey-Fist-Button/


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm sure why you would want wear a bracelet in the first place.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Gary, thanks for the site, might try one "Just because".

FW2 and B.L. in some peoples Prepping/survival gear, para-cord is essential part of the "Kit". (?)
A bracelet would be something that you could wear all the time, with out revealing the likely end use?
Actually, the rifle sling (also offered for sale at the site) or even a neck lanyard would be my preference.

I too kinda question the need for any amount of it?
( I'm sure at this point, the replies will show me all the things I'm missing and the error of my ways, but I digress.........)

They do make knives w/handles wrapped with para-cord for those occasions when you need to lash something togeather.

Personally the only cord I carry is a piece of nylon rope, used mostly to hoist, gun/bow to tree stand, repair pack straps, doubled/trippled tow rope for 4-wheeler.
But the idea is cool.................


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

samwise gamgee (the hobbit) was a big fan of rope, lol. you can use rope for lots of stuff. some emergency uses could be as lashing for an emergency shelter, lashing for a travois to transport an injured person, lashing for an emergency raft. in the worst case scenario, that paracord could probably support someone's weight if they needed to climb (tie nice knots and hope for the best). you could lower or raise supplies to someone who is stranded. perhaps you need a tornequet. i'm sure the list goes on and on.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Bonnie L said:


> They look kind of neat - but what would one use the cord for? :shrug:


To tie up tresspassers?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> Here are the instructions. http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Bracelet-with-Monkey-Fist-Button/


He lost me at Step 6.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, I can understand to uses and needs for the cord, I just question why a bracelet? If I expect to need cord I'd put it in my pocket, or pack. Nor would I wear a petticoat because I might need to tear it into bandages. If I thought I'd need them I'd pack a few rolls into my kit. Then again, I don't wear makeup or earings either so I supposed I'm doomed if I don't have a pair of hoops to bend into a fish hook or a tube of mascara to cut the glare from the snow.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i guess it isn't hard to fill a pack. the bracelet allows you to store something else in your pack. maybe an extra pack of nuts will see you through another day.


----------



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

I have two I made myself and wear them all the time


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Dark, can you show us pictures of your bracelets?


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd rather see a wide belt made out of it, maybe a flint and steel set worked up into a buckle or clasp. Maybe woven so that you could unravel half the width and still have a narrower belt but giving you the cord you need.


----------



## CindyLou62 (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe all preppers wear one and we'll know that you are one of us?


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

CindyLou.....

That is funny but strangely enough I stopped for a moment and went hhmmm....

Naw, it's too silly, to crazy.... wonder if it would match my tin foil hat?

Seriously, if anyone wanted to make one of these, the macrame knots used are super simple. I taught them to my 8 y/o niece, in just minutes she was making friendship bracelets.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Farmerwilly2, in answer to your question "why the bracelet?". I think it's because like a watch, bracelets tend to become a part of you and you wear them unthinking. You said if you knew you needed cord you'd take somewith you. The idea here is to have cord when you DIDN'T know you would need it.


----------



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

Ill post one if someone can tell me how to do it


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a big bunch of rope wrapped around your wrist. 550 cord is pretty cool (and I have a big spool of it) but it isn't made of any sort of natural materials. I'm not wearing something like that close to my skin.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Stormy_NY said:


> Great find .... all very cool ... But pretty expensive.


Why sure, at $1.00/foot for parachute cord they do alright.

That can be nasty stuff though. I used to be on the National Ski Patrol, and each year we had training in the fall for "lift evacuation". That's procedure for getting people off the chair lifts during prolonged power outages. It involved basic technical climbing skills with sport rope and associated hardware.

They never failed to announce that self-evacuation by patrol members was strictly against policy. The only rope small & strong enough to carry all the time that was satisfactory for self-evacuation was parachute cord, but rope-burn injuries from a rappel on parachute cord can be severe. That National Ski Patrol wasn't going to be responsible for resulting injuries.

Be careful with that stuff.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I use it for tents and such. The opportunities I have for rappeling in flatland Illinois are few and far between.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the core is nylon, but i have no idea what the sheathing is. probably nylon as well. what would you rather wear, nylon pantyhose or a natural poison ivy bracelet?  some choice huh? hehe


----------



## Puretor (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a very interesting thing, and the best thing about it is that it's very interesting. If we'll think about it from the point of survival, then we'll see that some small bracelet can save the most significant thing you have - your existence. Thanks for the information. I will definitely make such a bangle for me.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Why parachord? 

It's not your kiddy, summer camp plastic lace lanyard stuff...

Uses for the common man, when part of your BOB: Emergency tent/tarp/ space blanket guyline, clothesline, dog leash, emergency shoe string, emergency ( obviously emergency meaning not just life/death) belt, emergency hat tie,emergency package/bundle tie up cord, emergency gun sling, cordage to haul shotgun up to you while in a tree stand, Use the inner threads as fishing line, or maybe thread to sew torn cloth. 

Ever notice the braided cord that is held by the shoulder epaulette strap on a military uniform? Macrame'd cordage...mostly for ceremony, I suppose. 

The survival straps have two types of closures: a plastic snap buckle closure...good to use on a BOB if a snap breaks, and a stainless steel shackle/pin. 

Seen on the wrists( or ankles) of military folk like Dave Roever, (see survivalstrap.com photo "field" gallery) to celebrities: Joe Perry of Aerosmith...to Glenn Beck...

While they may end up going the pop route the WWJD bracelets....you gotta admit both had real value to people who take them seriously.

-scrt crk
*who was all about WWJD before the bracelet were ever thought up*


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

No homestead is complete without a spool of paracord sitting around. I use it for all purposes. Right now it's being used in lieu of boot laces.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Right now it's being used in lieu of boot laces.


Someone on this board suggested we try paracord for Hubby's boot laces and he loves it! I think paracord is a very useful item to have, and a bracelet means more room in your pack and pockets.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I just question why a bracelet?


Because if you wear it, you won't forget it


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I'd rather see a wide belt made out of it, maybe a flint and steel set worked up into a buckle or clasp. Maybe woven so that you could unravel half the width and still have a narrower belt but giving you the cord you need.


Excellent idea! So the bracelet isn't for you, that doesn't make it less valuable for someone else. You should market your "emergency belt".

If you don't, I might.....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Seems like it would be a good breeding place for lots of germs. I can't imagine trying to keep something like that clean and dry while working.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

For my GHB, 550 paracord is definately there.

A bit of info. Know why it is called 550 paracord? It is the cord used in a parachute. It will support 550 lbs. Hence the name.

550 paracord is made up of 7 strands and an outer sheathing. The individual strands can hold 50 lbs each. The sheathing can support 200 lbs. That gives a total of 550 lbs of support.

The 7 strands can be separated from the sheath if you need smaller strands.










Here is a partial list of uses:

Ridgelines for Tarps
Securing Equipment
Shoelaces
Hanging Food from Bears
Vehicle Tie Downs
Sewing Fabric
Repairing Equipment
Making a Fire Bow
Fishing Line
Paracord String for a Bow
Making a Shelter
Fish Gill Nets
Fishing Line
Animal Snares
Clothes Lines
Paracord Lanyards
Anchor Line
Binding
Twine
Animal Restraints
Tooth Floss
Splints
Tourniquet
Paracord Braiding

In my GHB, the most obvious use will be to make shelter. I carry a milspec poncho and with paracord, I can make a shelter.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

tinknal said:


> You should market your "emergency belt".
> 
> If you don't, I might.....


Already several suppliers out there. Here are instruction on how to make one.

http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Projects/Rescue Belt/RescueBelt.htm


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

logbuilder said:


> For my GHB, 550 paracord is definately there.
> 
> A bit of info. Know why it is called 550 paracord? It is the cord used in a parachute. It will support 550 lbs. Hence the name.


In survival school we were taught that if in enemy territory you should never leave paracord behind if you can help it. 

Military grade paracord typically has colored strands inside the sheath. These strands come from different suppliers and the various military air units acquire their own. By cutting open a piece of paracord, the enemy who is trained in such matters can identify the most likely base you flew out of, what airplane type you fly, and what units you belong to.

I don't know if in the past two decades this has changed or not, but you might find it an interesting historical fact.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Ooh! LOVE it!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Ernie said:


> In survival school we were taught that if in enemy territory you should never leave paracord behind if you can help it.
> 
> Military grade paracord typically has colored strands inside the sheath. These strands come from different suppliers and the various military air units acquire their own. By cutting open a piece of paracord, the enemy who is trained in such matters can identify the most likely base you flew out of, what airplane type you fly, and what units you belong to.
> 
> I don't know if in the past two decades this has changed or not, but you might find it an interesting historical fact.


Really interesting. Thanks Ernie.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My middle school boys (6 and 7th grades) bought these from a boy who is making them and selling at school for $5. Of course, my boys have their own duct tape accessory business going on  (wallets, sunglasses cases etc)
Im going to have to try making these with them


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I want a FOB from it, DH will get to is one day. I'd love a bracelet, too, but I already have a more important one that I'm not about to replace with paracord. I see lots of guys wearing 550 bracelet's these days. From what I have observed from them and their behavior I assume they would fit in on this board.....maybe it is becoming a "preppers banner"


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

I ended up buying 4 of them for myself, sons and wife, Hers is pink of course, boys and mine are camo. I bought a bunch of colored para-cord and around 50 clasps to make more. My sons all had friends want them after seeing theirs. Havent had a chance to make any yet with trying to get planting done along with new fence for goats in pasture but plan on getting some made up in near future,
Brokeneck


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

That site in the OP link has belts too. "Each belt contains between 125 feet and 200 feet of paracord." Might have to get dh one of those, since neither or us would wear a bracelet.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

DH and I have decided to buy some paracord and make belts for each of us bracelets (he actually was given one, years ago, I want one, and the boys want everything like we do, lol), and leash and collars for the pup. I was thinking it would not be too hard to make a cart harness for her (when she is grown) out of this stuff, too. Strong stuff that won't disintegrate too easily, lol. And then we want plenty of extra paracord, to make stuff for others to sell, should anyone be interested (we have had plenty of folks want DH's braclet, for example). 

Glad it was brought up, because we had never made that connection before...


----------

